# Good girl, Bad boy



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

This weekend was my Golden club's hunt and WC tests. I ran Bonnie and Butch in WCI today (steady doubles land and water, with an honor on water). Both made it through land--Butch had a hunt on the memory bird on land, and Bonnie just hammered both marks. On water, Butch did a good job on the go bird, but then just was not certain about the memory bird. It took a few tries before I could get him to go for it, but he did finally get the bird. Unfortunately the refusals put him out. Bonnie did the work and passed so she can now add WCI to her name!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Help me WC= Working Certificate - what does the I stand for?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Sounds like they both were good, Butch just wasn't as good, and he did get his bird.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good girl, SILLY boy, not Bad boy!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Good girl, SILLY boy, not Bad boy!


Agreed!!!!!!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

You are all too kind to Mr. Cheaty-pants. He knows he is to go as sent--so refusals are BAD!!

WCI--in Canada, our Working Certificates are a CKC title, not a breed club title. There are three levels and the dog must pass the prior level to be eligible to run the next. Out WC is two singles on land (up to 75 yards) and two singles on water (up to 50 yards). The WCI is doubles on land and water, with land marks up to 75 yards, and then an honour on land, and water marks up to 50 yards. Our WCX has a walkup, and a walkup honour to a land double with the memory bird at around 100 yards, and the go bird at 50 yards. The water double has marks at 50 yards as well, but one mark is shot by a gunner on line. There is also a land blind and a water blind in the WCX, so the dog has to demonstrate more of those needed gundog skills.


----------

